
Simple Performance Optimizations on Grofers.com with React, Webpack, HTTP/2 - vaidik
https://lambda.grofers.com/2017/01/13/making-grocery-shopping-faster-on-web/
======
vishesh92
I think brotli can be used. Global usage is 55% according to
[http://caniuse.com/#search=brotli](http://caniuse.com/#search=brotli)

~~~
vaidik
When we started out, we were short on time and thought of using either
whichever covers most of our target user base. Zopfli works everywhere whereas
Brotli is not supported everywhere. Also, Nginx does not support Brotli out of
the box and had to be compiled. Since there were some complexities as well, we
went ahead with Zopfli only.

Now that we have more time, we have the luxury to setup infrastructure for
serving both Zopfli and Brotli. Perhaps one of the next steps for us to make
our website even faster.

------
shsethi
1)Where do you make your api calls in componentDidMount or componentWillMount
?

2)Are you using Redux to manage all of your state? Is it getting too verbose?

~~~
veetesh
componentDidMount is the right place to call for an API. if you are interested
in server-side rendering would recommend this post
[https://blog.tableflip.io/server-side-rendering-with-
react-a...](https://blog.tableflip.io/server-side-rendering-with-react-and-
redux/)

yes we use redux and strongly follows its design pattern.

~~~
shsethi
Thanks for that link.

Have you guys looked into MobX?

------
parmanu
Might want to make use of CSS sprites.

